# Fun German Shepherd pumpkin stencil/Contest



## themurphyz

This is fun - Better Homes and Gardens online is running a contest to vote on your favorite dog breed pumpkin carving. There is the cutest GSD puppy to vote for (just page through the dogs to vote for your favorite) and there is also a GSD downloadable stencil. Just in time for pumpkin carving!

http://www.bhg.com/app/voting/index.jsp?...requestid=82323

Enjoy!


----------



## AngelJ

That's so cute! I think might have to try making one.


----------



## Fodder

clicky


----------

